# Merging tanks



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Wanna see what you get if you merge this tank.....









.........into this tank









well, here it is


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice . Is this your tank or did you use some kind of online site?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

FishFlow said:


> beautiful!


Thank you 


big b said:


> Nice . Is this your tank or did you use some kind of online site?


Thanks

The tanks are mine


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Someone should make a site that merges tanks.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

So the rainbows have now been banished from the planted tank! The sods are not playing nice with the plants or the other fish.

The tank now has the tetras, gouramis, loaches, bn, and cherry shrimp. I will add some more fish soon.

Since the rainbows are out, i am now seeing the other fish enjoying the tank more


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

That's a shame, they looked nice. What are the plans for them now?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

big b said:


> That's a shame, they looked nice. What are the plans for them now?


Yeah i agree....love em, but not plant friendly means they cant stay in here. Unsure what i will do with them. I might sell them or find another tank they would be happy in


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

What size tank is it?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

The tank is 4ft


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very pretty as always!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Can you link to a *large* picture? I so wanna zoom in like 10x to see the detail. Beautiful tank!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

FishFlow said:


> Can you link to a *large* picture? I so wanna zoom in like 10x to see the detail. Beautiful tank!


Larger pic


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

This tank is current Summer lol


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

hahaha yay


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Just did a 90%WC on this tank....i really hate tannin lol Also did a trim and general clean up. I will get an updated pic tomorrow night.

Forgot to say i also have added more fish.
Fish added: More Neons, Khulis, Guppies (and i have fry EVERYWHERE i notice tonight lol), more Albino cories, 1 Molly & 1 Golly


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Alasse said:


> i really hate tannin lol


You take that back!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

who's fry? Pics, yes please.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> You take that back!


LOL Nope, hate it with a passion!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

FishFlow said:


> who's fry? Pics, yes please.


Guppies/Endlers


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

D: 


Regardless, I love the selection of fish. What's a Golly?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

was wondering the same


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> D:
> 
> 
> Regardless, I love the selection of fish. What's a Golly?


Guppy Molly hybrid


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

ah.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated pic


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oooh, love the cards!! Nice big school, too!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Mostly neons, but yeah some cards in there. Funnily enough I much prefer the colouring on the neons. Theres probably around 50 or so neons/cards in there


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I adore that wood.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I like all her wood...in a not dirty kind of way


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pfft it is so in a dirty sorta way.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Soooo I just gave this tank a trim and replant....will be getting a 90% WC tomorrow. 

I am seriously debating 2 new fish for this tank, they are expensive though....and not something I have kept before. Hmmmm should I or shouldn't I lol I have found 2 that are half normal price (but still expensive!), but they are so beautiful....

I have til tomorrow to decide...I am very tempted though


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

What are the fish?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Summer said:


> What are the fish?


These guys


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

No. They have to be in a group(6+) Or one of them will dominate the other and will eventually kill the other or will make the other starve to death. They also require SUPER clean water.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes.....These guys have been living together for months. They are not as fussy as people make out


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, I was in a discussion with someone one day, he keeps his in a planted setup, and doesnt do the changes people say they need. And they thrive.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

Alasse said:


> So the rainbows have now been banished from the planted tank! The sods are not playing nice with the plants or the other fish.
> 
> The tank now has the tetras, gouramis, loaches, bn, and cherry shrimp. I will add some more fish soon.
> 
> Since the rainbows are out, i am now seeing the other fish enjoying the tank more


I wondered about the Rainbows with the smaller fish. My gut feeling was right. Shame, I adore Rainbows. I'd keep and breed them myself if they didn't need the exact opposite of what my South American's need. Rainbows are the itch I won't allow myself to scratch.

Beautiful tank. I could never do it, but I know what's good. This is very good.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

Alasse said:


> Mostly neons, but yeah some cards in there. Funnily enough I much prefer the colouring on the neons. Theres probably around 50 or so neons/cards in there



Hmmm, I've always prefered Cards because they are less likely to become a meal than Neon's. I see what you're saying about the coloration, though.

Sure is a beautiful tank. the Java moss is the finishing touch.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

Alasse said:


> These guys


Don't do it. The Discus will not thrive in that environment. Or take the leap and find out the hard way. PM me if you like and we can chat about this more.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

LizStreithorst said:


> Don't do it. The Discus will not thrive in that environment. Or take the leap and find out the hard way. PM me if you like and we can chat about this more.


Rubbish...people keep them in planted tanks all the time


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

Alasse said:


> Rubbish...people keep them in planted tanks all the time


OK. Their colors are lovely. True yellow is hard to get. I hope you do well with them.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

LizStreithorst said:


> Hmmm, I've always prefered Cards because they are less likely to become a meal than Neon's. I see what you're saying about the coloration, though.
> 
> Sure is a beautiful tank. the Java moss is the finishing touch.


The moss isn't java, I wont have that horrid stuff in my tanks. It is peacock moss


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

LizStreithorst said:


> I wondered about the Rainbows with the smaller fish. My gut feeling was right. Shame, I adore Rainbows. I'd keep and breed them myself if they didn't need the exact opposite of what my South American's need. Rainbows are the itch I won't allow myself to scratch.
> 
> Beautiful tank. I could never do it, but I know what's good. This is very good.


They were fine with the smaller fish, not a problem there. It was the gouramis they didnt like


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful fish. Cadiedid's friend has em in a planted tank and they do amazingly well!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

Alasse said:


> The moss isn't java, I wont have that horrid stuff in my tanks. It is peacock moss


I'm close to being "plant ignorant" Forgive my mistake. I love the way it drapes loving over the wood.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

Alasse said:


> They were fine with the smaller fish, not a problem there. It was the gouramis they didnt like


I'd never have imagined that. Have any idea why?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Not a clue, they just didn't like them. It was the plant eating that made me get rid of them


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

Alasse said:


> Not a clue, they just didn't like them. It was the plant eating that made me get rid of them


I wish you'd figured out why. It would have satisfied my curiosity. At any rate, you didn't need a herd of plant eaters in *that* tank.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

And how exactly would I figure that out? They didn't like them and eventually killed them....maybe in was the colouring, or their attitude, no idea, I am not a rainbow lol


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

Alasse said:


> And how exactly would I figure that out? They didn't like them and eventually killed them....maybe in was the colouring, or their attitude, no idea, I am not a rainbow lol


I just thought that you might have picked up on something by watching them. I don't know why either and I'll never will. I certainly didn't demand that you know. And no, you are not a fish.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I wish I was a fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Alasse said:


> Yes.....These guys have been living together for months. They are not as fussy as people make out


Really? That is unusual. But if they have been living for that long without and incidents then they should be fine.
Bev, how heavily planted is his tank? 
It's a shame they killed the dwarf gouramis .


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

So the beautiful discus are mine, am seriously looking forward to picking them up!!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

So the beautiful discus are mine, am seriously looking forward to picking them up!!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

Alasse said:


> So the beautiful discus are mine, am seriously looking forward to picking them up!!


When will you be getting them? They will be stunning in that tank. They are obviously male and female. Bickering between them won't be a problem.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

That explains why they aren't fighting.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

big b said:


> Really? That is unusual. But if they have been living for that long without and incidents then they should be fine.
> Bev, how heavily planted is his tank?
> It's a shame they killed the dwarf gouramis .


He showed them in the chat room one night. Planted enough and with CO2 If I recall. And a large group of discus. 

Really It about the same with macs. Someone told me they needed 75 gallons to a pair, heavily planted and with RODI water to thrive, plus daily water changes. I have proved they do not.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

LizStreithorst said:


> When will you be getting them? They will be stunning in that tank. They are obviously male and female. Bickering between them won't be a problem.


Tomorrow or Wednesday

Unless you are seeing something I am not, it is not obvious that they are male and female, certainly cannot tell from the photo provided.
They are not sold as a pair, and really I don't care if they are or not.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

The larger white one with striations is male. Solid yellow is female.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry but that is not fully correct....one COULD be male and the other COULD be female, there is no definitely on that that's for sure. Discus are very difficult to sex correctly by looks


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> He showed them in the chat room one night. Planted enough and with CO2 If I recall. And a large group of discus.
> 
> Really It about the same with macs. Someone told me they needed 75 gallons to a pair, heavily planted and with RODI water to thrive, plus daily water changes. I have proved they do not.


That sounds just right to not require obsessive water changes.
HAHAHAHAHAH 75 gallons heavily planted with RODI water and daily water changes just for 2 little fish. I would say more like 10 gallons or 20 gallons for a pair of bettas. Since bettas are your area of expertise, what size tank would you say a pair of them needs?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated pic










I'm thinking I may pull the guppies and put them in the 3.5ft, some of the males are gorgeous and would like to give breeding them a go


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

Alasse said:


> Sorry but that is not fully correct....one COULD be male and the other COULD be female, there is no definitely on that that's for sure. Discus are very difficult to sex correctly by looks



Having been told that they have lived for months together happily it make is easy for me to notice the obvious. The dorsal is longer and more pointy on the striated one and more rounded on the solid. 

Granted, you never know until you see them spawn, but if they were 2 males they wouldn't have been living happily together. To my eye they appear to be male and female. If they spawn in your tank you can tell me if I'm right or wrong. They could be two female but I'd give big odds against it.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

As I said I don't really care, they are for display not breeding...I didn't ask what sex they were, I was proudly showing my new fish. *sigh*

They maybe male/male, they maybe male/female....and they maybe female/female. Again just by looking at them you cannot 100% with certainty tell what they are. 

Whatever comes I am by far not a newbie fishkeeper. Just because I stated I had not kept them before does not mean I know nothing about them, I have researched for a long time and I have spoken to many local discus breeders and keepers....Please do not think I am jumping into this blindly. I have it under control lol.

Just enjoy the photos and, again, leave it at that!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

big b said:


> That sounds just right to not require obsessive water changes.
> HAHAHAHAHAH 75 gallons heavily planted with RODI water and daily water changes just for 2 little fish. I would say more like 10 gallons or 20 gallons for a pair of bettas. Since bettas are your area of expertise, what size tank would you say a pair of them needs?


Macs are not as small as you think. However a pair who have become bonded can easily live in a 10 gallon and spawn happily. Then others would require larger just for more room to get away. It all depends on the fish in question.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

How big do the largest ones get?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Six to eight inches TL. The Brunei strain get larger than Marudi, who usually get to about 4 to 5. Mine are Marudi, though I have had the giant ones too. They are huge.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Alasse said:


> These guys



purday.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Whoa 6-8 inches? That 1.5-2 times the size of my blue gummy


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Update


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Need extreme close up of the fish please! 

Those do not get lost in the scenery do they!  Looking really good!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow they are stunning. How much they cost?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

big b said:


> Wow they are stunning. How much they cost?


I want so see a close up of the fish myself.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

big b said:


> Wow they are stunning. How much they cost?


They are gorgeous....a lot! lol


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Let me guess... $60 each?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

big b said:


> Let me guess... $60 each?


I wish lol


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

$80? $100? Please tell me.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

It is not important....I paid a lot, and they were half price, which would have made them a lot more otherwise


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

That was money well spent .


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated photo, added in some crested java fern and pebbles along the front


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Gave the 4ft planted tank a slight rescape. Still clearing, which i have been waiting for so i can see to add some more plants in. So not completely finished, but this gives an idea of it


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

love it!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Tank has had a major overhaul. Yesterday everything was removed, including half the enriched substrate. It has now been recapped, rescaped & replanted. Over 5 hours this one took me. Hopefully i dont have to do again that any time soon. 
Will try to take an updated pic shorthly


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Pic update....scuse cloudiness


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated pic

Still cloudy, the canister will get a good last with the hose today, flow has slowed so id say its full of gunk









Different angle


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I just added 2 new discus to the tank today, no they are all out and about, tis great


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Awesome, pics?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated pic

The tank should start to clear now, i pulled down the canister and it was absolutely chockers full of clay mud. What a mess, once its cleared it up i'll pull the canister down again and remove all the mud that will be in it again


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Another discus added today lol yep discus addiction!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep lol Tonight i'll do another pic round


----------



## TimH (Feb 25, 2016)

So beautiful. Good job!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Update:

I will be removing the yellow guy, he is very thin from not getting near food due to some bullying. He will go into a solo tank while i try to get him back into shape, he will then be returned to the tank.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

This tank is no more, pulled it down and now home to the goldies


----------

